# Dad’s Bike



## Stubby (Apr 3, 2022)

Hey,
Had someone wanting to buy my Dad’s bike I inherited. Wanted to find worth and age. It a BF Goodrich and the serial number was pin punched. See attachments


----------



## Nashman (Apr 3, 2022)

Welcome to the Cabe. Well it's obviously a Schwinn/and a repaint. I'd say postwar, 1950's The serial number wasn't factory pin punched. The chain guard is incorrect, missing the fender light ( note holes in top of fender under basket), and the brake arm left side back is flipped up/should be facing down ( needs to be flipped back but I suppose still works). Someone else will chime in on where the s/n# will be/likely by the rear axle on frame/hub dropout.

Looks like a nice cruiser. Not much value. My guess is $100.00 on a good day/high side. Ladies frames are more common and less collectible based on a higher supply, lower demand/repaint hurts it. Nice basket. It was your Dad's, I'd keep it for the memory. That said, if a buyer will use it opposed to sitting, send it to a new home. I may stand corrected on my observations. Cheers.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 3, 2022)

I second Bobs thoughts. The actual serial number is probably on the left rear drop out-look where the rear axle is. V/r Shawn


----------



## Boris (Apr 3, 2022)

That makes three of us. Very nice utilitarian basket for the right person.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 3, 2022)

Looks like a D-53 model. I agree with Nashman's stated value. The actual serial number may be on the left rear drop out above the axle nut. With that BFG badge and the 1" pitch sprocket, I'd guesstimate that is a 1950 to 1954 model but I don't see any factory serial markings around the pin punches. So maybe a 1952-54 model.


----------



## Stubby (Apr 3, 2022)

Thanks all, 
The bike was his sister’s who passed away in 68. He used to tell me it was in a movie filmed Portsmouth, VA and I forget whom the actress was who road it. Thanks all.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Apr 3, 2022)

I see $400 in parts , take it apart and sell parts on deal or no deal  here on the cabe


----------



## Boris (Apr 3, 2022)

rustystone2112 said:


> I see $400 in parts , take it apart and sell parts on deal or no deal  here on the cabe



Could you break that down?


----------



## rustystone2112 (Apr 3, 2022)

If you need a break down go to eBay and look at price’s
For a start reproduction truss rods are $75


----------



## Boris (Apr 3, 2022)

More like $150-200 in parts AT MOST in pocket after shipping.


----------



## mrg (Apr 3, 2022)

You got some family history their, I'd say ride that thing and think about your dad & aunt!


----------



## guzziworksman (Apr 9, 2022)

If it was in a movie...that might increase its collectability considerably. Need some documentation, if possible.


----------



## Real1 (Apr 9, 2022)

Exactly. I have an old Grumman canoe that was in a movie with Lloyd Bridges.  Without any documentation, it's just an old canoe that maybe was in a movie and maybe Lloyd Bridges used it.   

Kevin


----------



## KevinBrick (Apr 9, 2022)

I’ll give you $50 plus shipping for that torn seat and send you this nice blue one in exchange to put back on the bike.. 
-Kevin 715/571-1994


----------



## Stubby (Apr 9, 2022)

KevinBrick said:


> I’ll give you $50 plus shipping for that torn seat and send you this nice blue one in exchange to put back on the bike..
> -Kevin 715/571-1994
> View attachment 1603526
> 
> ...



Thanks for the offer but we are debating selling the whole bike locally to a collector.


----------



## KevinBrick (Apr 9, 2022)

What is he offering?


----------

